# gicho / jicho



## Probo

Hola a todos:
Hace unos meses propuse a la RAE a través de su WEB la inclusión en el Diccionario de la palabra *Gicho* o *Jicho* (nunca la he visto escrita). Me contestaron enseguida que era una palabra o muy reciente o de uso geográfico muy restringido y que, por lo tanto, no procedía su inclusión.
Sobre su antigüedad, puedo asegurar que ya se usaba con asiduidad a principios del siglo XX (no he podido encontrar informantes anteriores a esa época ). 
Sobre su ámbito geográfico, en cambio, sólo me consta su uso en el Noroeste de España, especialmente León, Zamora, Valladolid (Tierra de Campos) y Galicia.
Me gustaría que foreros de otras zonas de habla hispana me digan si han oído la palabra y con qué significado y que los de las zonas citadas me expliquen con detalle qué significado les parece que tiene (yo me reservo mi definición para no condicionar las vuestras). Gracias a todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno creoq ue la RAE tiene razón acá en México ¡Nunca he escuchado esta palabra! 

Lo más cercano es Güicho o Gaucho que creo se usa ne Argentina, pero así la palabra solita no me dice nada.


----------



## Namarne

Probo said:


> Me gustaría que foreros de otras zonas de habla hispana me digan si han oído la palabra


Hola. 
Por aquí (Cataluña) no. Y por Aragón (Huesca) y sur de Navarra, tampoco. 
Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Pues no hay mucha información por la red, pero hubo un hilo donde se hablaba de "jincho"...y dije que por aquí (no sé si como sinónimo o no) hablamos de "jicho" (o "gicho"). Probo, te lo dejo por aquí por si le quieres echar un vistazo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=546173


----------



## mgwls

Hola: En Argentina no se oye esa palabra.


----------



## María Madrid

Yo tampoco tengo el gusto. Saludos,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Desconocida por Andalucía.


----------



## lamartus

Primera vez para mí también.


----------



## LeaM

No conozco esta palabra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No tenía el gusto. ¿Qué significa?


----------



## Guaperas

jicho o gicho , me suena haberlo escuchado por jincho, con el mismo significado,es decir alguien de "aspecto descuidado" que circula en una motocicleta con "el escape libre y sin papeles" que te para en la calle para pedirte dinero "por las buenas o por las otras".


----------



## NOS

Hola, no conozco gicho ni jicho pero jincho sí, que quiere decir borracho.


----------



## Chaly

Hola

No la había escuchado antes, me gustaría saber que significa.

Gracias


----------



## Probo

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Para los que tenéis curiosidad os diré que la palabra es una forma familiar, pero no necesariamente despectiva de decir "tipo, fulano, hombre". En León, donde conserva esas acepciones, se emplea también para referirse a los vaqueros de las películas "Hoy ponen una peli de gichos" y también para referirse a los muñequitos de plástico con que suelen (o solían) jugar los chavales, como indios y vaqueros, soldaditos y otros por el estilo. Pero parece, efectivamente, que la RAE tenía razón y es una palabra de geografía muy restingida. Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Aunque sólo sea por llevar la contraria, yo sí he oído bastante lo de "jincho" (con "n"), en mi barrio se decía bastante hace unos años, aunque puede ser que haya caído en desuso (diría que se usa más "chungo" o "mangui" ahora). Se usaba también para hablar de los gitanos.

Sin la "n" me sonaba de otras zonas, pero no sé especificarte.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia se usa la palabra "jincho" para una persona que está muy borracha. 
Normalmente se dice "jincho de la perra", pero también "jincho" a secas. ("Perra" es borrachera.)
Si alguien te dice que fulanito llegó a la fiesta "jincho", entiendes que llegó borrachísimo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Por mi parte la he oído con los mismo siginificados que explica Antpax, e incluso también para sustituir a _cutre_, con el sentido que se le da en , por ejemplo, _No seas gincha, no te arregles el dobladillo con cinta americana, cóselo._ O _Qué tío más gincho, siempre se va cuando le toca pagar a él la ronda_.

Y siempre he creído que se escribía con G, precisamente como _gitano_.

Empecé a oírlo sin la N años después.


----------



## Jicho

Hola a todos. Soy del norte de León. Como dices Probo de niños utilizabamos la  palabra jicho para referirnos a los soldaditos, vaqueros e indios con los que jugábamos, por extensión también para referirnos a "una película de jichos" o sea "una película de indios" o "hacer el jicho" como equivalente a "hacer el indio". Siempre me gustó la palabreja que me traía recuerdos de la infancia, así que en una ocasión estuve indagando en algún libro (no me preguntes cual pues ahora no lo recuerdo) creo que sobre los cántabros y descubrí que un jicho era un "guerrero cántabro", que como sabes también ocupaban el actual norte de la provincia de León y parte de Asturias. Supuse que por derivación había llegado  hasta las acepciones que antes mencionabamos.
Sobre su inclusión el el RAE ni falta que hace, pues como dice D. Antonio de Valbuena, escritor leonés de Pedrosa del Rey,defensor a ultranza del habla tradicional leonesa, en su obra Rebojos (1901): "Ya se sabe: los académicos que regularmente suelen ser las tres docenas de españoles más indoctos y más atrasados de noticias, entre dos formas diferentes la una racional, etimológica y en uso y la otra zafia, caprichosa y desconocida, eligen siempre esta última, pues no parece que con la misma fuerza con que el imán atrae al hierro, les atrae a ellos el desatino."
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Hola Probo. Siempre tuve curiosidad. Incluso en Galicia,  la palabra se utiliza preferentemente en la Rías Bajas. Yo que soy oriundo del Cantábrico, te puedo decir que prácticamente no se utiliza en las provincias de Lugo y norte de A Coruña, y me sorprendió cuando llegué a Vigo, la cantidad de juichos que había. Su empleo muy frecuente entre los galegoparlantes de esta zona, me hizo pensar que era una pala bra pronunciada con "geada", ya que en nuestro idioma normativo no existe el fonema.
Además del significado ya comentado, individuo, fulano, "tío", también llaman jichos a una verdura intermedia entre la col y la nabiza. Por supuesto que desconozco si se esribe con g o con j.

Saludos. 

MG


----------



## GuilleAlonso5

En Salamanca esta palabra la usamos mucho (y creo que por la estética Gicha predomina bastante por nuestras tierras). Tanto es así que por otras zonas de Castilla y León a lo que nosotros conocemos por Gichos ellos los llaman Charros o Charritos (el otro gentilicio de Salamanca, aparte de Salmantino).
El significado varía un poco según a quién te refieras pero suele dirigirse por la estética o la actitud. Se suele utilizar para gente con estética entre gitana y hortera: oros, colores chillones, brillos, chicas con coleta alta y gomina, chicos con pelo teñido de rubio en las puntas y algún que otro mechón largo, anillos sello, medias fluorescentes de rejilla, etc...
En otras regiones de España se refieren a esta estética como canis, poligoneros...

Espero que sea de ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Probo

Te puedo decir que por la zona de Santiago de Compostela sí que se oye... y un montón. 
También "jichiño", claro está. Quiere decir "tío, fulano, tipo, niño", pero no es necesariamente despectiva.

Creí que se escribía con "j", pero ahora ya no estoy tan segura.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Queda claro, entonces, que -más allá de ser una palabra relativamente nueva- es solamente de uso regional. Aclaro, nunca la había oído o leído.
Jicho: bienvenido al foro.
Saludos,
Polizón.


----------



## javier8907

Yo aquí en el País Vasco he oído siempre "jicho" (no sé por qué me parece que queda mejor con jota) como una forma vulgar de decir gitano. También he oído "jacho", no sé si será un híbrido entre "jicho" y "chaaacho". No tenía ni idea de que la palabra tuviera otros significados.



GuilleAlonso5 said:


> chicos con pelo teñido de rubio en las puntas y algún que otro mechón largo, anillos sello, medias fluorescentes de rejilla, etc...


 
¡¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿Chicos con medias fluorescentes de rejilla?!?!?!?!??! Gracias a Dios no se ven por estos lares. Dirán que San Sebastián es pijo, pero puestos a elegir...


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante, gracias por enseñarnos una palabra nueva para mí.

Saludos


----------



## laPutaQTVióMorir

*Gicho* es una forma coloquial o más bien despectiva de referirse a una persona de étnia gitana, más bien con mala pinta, q se suele ganar la vida con fórmulas de dudosa legalidad ( hurtos con intimidación, trapicheo de drogas, .. ) Por extensión, se acabó atribuyendo a persona algo 'mangui' o 'macarra'

Siempre pensé q era una palabra q venía de la zona  de Ferrol ( A Coruña, NorOeste de España ), como otras muchas terminadas en 'cho/ cha' y el uso de la 'ch' muy extendido en el idioma gallego, transformando palabras en español, 'galleguizándolas', o transformando palabras en gallego para dar un tono coloquial, a veces algo despectivo

 (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Borrada parte del mensaje que no aborda la pregunta del hilo)
 
Ferrol es una ciudad de la provincia de A Coruña, con un marco social algo diferenciado del resto de la comunidad gallega. La circunstancia de ser una ciudad abierta al mar y antes muy militarizada ( estratégica ), hizo q siempre hubiera gente de todas partes de España y extranjero ( militares de remplazo y oficiales destinados ) conviviendo con gente autóctona de la comarca de Ferrol. Por eso esta peculiar mezcla de ambos idiomas ( Español-Gallego ) es una curiosidad toponímica casi exclusiva de esta zona. Se dice de Ferrol q está medio apartada y discriminada por el resto de la comunidad, como si fuera una especie de peñón de Gibraltar

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Borrada parte del mensaje que no aborda la pregunta del hilo)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí en Vigo es un término usual en el habla coloquial que significa 'tío, fulano" en general y se usa en masculino y femenino y sin connotación ofensiva alguna. En gallego lo escribimos con *gh* para representar la gheada, sonido próximo a la jota del español y ausente del gallego común y del portugués. La palabra _gincho_ (la escribo, no sé muy bien el porqué) la oí en Santander para referirse a un tipo de respetables proporciones.


----------



## stradivari

En Madrid decimos 'gichos' a los gitanos, a los "manguis", a aquellos con aspecto sospechoso y dudosas intenciones; en definitiva a cualquiera con pintas chungas (por desaliñadas) y con visos de atentar contra tu integridad física o pecuniaria.
Doy fe de que en Galicia su significado es el de 'tipo', 'fulano'.


----------



## Realice

Juaaassss, qué recuerdos... Mi padre, vallisoletano él, la usaba (tanto en masculino como en femenino) para dirigirse a mis hermanos y a mí, con un tono entre el reproche y la broma. Nunca dentro de una frase, sino como exclamación o interjección... de manera o en contexto muy parecido al contexto en que hoy en día se diría '¡Tío...!', '¡Pero tío...!'

Se me había olvidado completamente esta palabra. Gracias por los recuerdos


----------



## Agró

*jicho, jicha*. _Germanía _Individuo.
(José María Iribarren._ Vocabulario navarro_)

Es de uso común en Navarra.

El jicho y la jicha son los protagonistas de las películas, no solo las de vaqueros.

Me pregunto si no tendrá alguna relación con "gito, gita" (así se llama a los gitanos). En euskera se llama "*ijito*" al gitano.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo sí la he oído (me suena que más en Madrid que en La Mancha) como sinónimo de hortera, macarra, pintas e incluso pequeño delincuente. A veces he oído jincho y otras jicho.


----------



## Etienfr

En Asturias (al menos en Oviedo) la he usado para referirme despectivamente a los gitanos, y por extensión, a personas "con malas pintas", "ladronzuelos", "calaña"... Eso sí, normalmente para referirme a hombres, es decir, solo en masculino, nunca en femenino. (Y digo "he usado" porque veo que es una palabra que yo utilizaba cuando era adolescente, actualmente ya no la uso; no sé si es una palabra más propia del lenguaje juvenil).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia la palabra es característica del habla de Vigo, no general (y que en cierta manera nos identifica a los vigueses al hablar). Ya el hecho de que se pronuncie con [x] (para etendernos, el sonido jota del español) indica que no es palabra gallega (podía ser una pronunciación con geada de guincho, un tipo de verdura para hacer caldo, pero no veo la motivación de su uso con el significado coloquial del español 'tío'.
La vitalidad de uso de *jincho* (de la que por desnasalización derivaría *jicho*) en Cantabria, donde es palabra corrientísima para designar una persona de más que regulares dimensiones (lo que en Galicia llamamos _*cachimán*_) y por generalización semántica cualquier individuo, me hace sospechar en un posible *hincho (hichado) con una pronunciación de hache como jota, corrientísima en las hablas cántabras. A Vigo llegaría por vía marítima.
Se usan como adjetivos (por tanto con distinción de género) y como substantivos (también con una forma en -o, masculina, y otra forma en -a, femenina).


----------



## Lixko

Yo en Asturias (zona de montaña) siempre he oido la palabra "jicho" como persona ladrona y el verbo "jichar" como acto de robar a hurtadillas. No se de dónde sacan esas etimologías de que deriva de "jincho". Yo también puedo decir que deriva de los suevos y a ver quien me contradice... El sonido j bien pudiera ser una h aspirada, pero la desinencia en -cho me da a mi que pudiera ser un préstamo del vasco, como otras tantísimas palabras muy típicas de las lenguas cantábricas y el castellano primitivo.


----------



## Mr.P

Me es totalmente ajena.


----------



## Khiko1

Lixko said:


> Yo en Asturias (zona de montaña) siempre he oido la palabra "jicho" como persona ladrona y el verbo "jichar" como acto de robar a hurtadillas. No se de dónde sacan esas etimologías de que deriva de "jincho". Yo también puedo decir que deriva de los suevos y a ver quien me contradice... El sonido j bien pudiera ser una h aspirada, pero la desinencia en -cho me da a mi que pudiera ser un préstamo del vasco, como otras tantísimas palabras muy típicas de las lenguas cantábricas y el castellano primitivo.



Pues creo que tienes razón. Aqui en Vigo, yo he utilizado mucho la palabra "jicho" y también he oído muchas veces eso de "jichar" y puede que tengan relación. De hecho cuando utilizamos la palabra "jicho", aunque no tenga una connotación del todo negativa, siempre se utiliza con aquellas personas que no conocemos, nada o casi nada, como indicando que no tienen mucha relevancia o indiferencia; como por ejemplo: "Aquel jicho/a..." o "Un/a jicho/a que pasaba por allí...". A lo que quiero llegar es que a lo mejor el significado original (ladronzuelo) se ha ido perdiendo y/o convirtiendo con los años en esto que os explico. Es una simple opinión


----------



## XiaoRoel

> No se de dónde sacan esas etimologías de que deriva de "jincho". Yo  también puedo decir que deriva de los suevos y a ver quien me  contradice...


Los filólogos clásicos todos, por estudios, somo etimologistas. No hablo porque sí. Tú podrás opinar, yo fundamento mi tesis, afirmo una verdad falsable, que es otra cosa.
Hay que ser más educado, que esto no es un _chat_.


----------



## xuantxu

En Gijón desde que yo tengo uso de razón se refiere al tipico adolescente que reinaba en los años 80 en los recreativos, coches chocones, etc......De hecho había una sala de recreativos que popularmente era conocida como gichomáticos


----------



## xuantxu

Vamos, que más bien se refiere a la variante norteña del poligonero, que no es exactamente igual que el de Madrid, solo que aqui ya los había antes


----------



## xuantxu

De todas maneras el sonido "j" no es muy asturiano que digamos, así que no se de donde podría haber salido porque, tengo que decir que viví en Sevilla, Mallorca y Madrid y alli no oí el termino jicho, o jichu (a la astur), nunca


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

xuantxu said:


> ...porque, tengo que decir que viví en Sevilla, Mallorca y Madrid y alli no oí el termino jicho, o jichu (a la astur), nunca


Y sin embargo se usaba, xuantxu, al menos en Madrid. Si te fijas no ha resultado ajena a los foreros madrileños (aunque es verdad que de unos años a esta parte se escucha poco o nada).


----------



## marialepista

Hola, soy de Salamanca, de acuerdo con Antpax y GuilleAlonso, yo lo uso (sin `n´) con el significado parecido a "cani", o sea, chico/a de aspecto barriobajero, de estética parecida al estereotipo del gitano hortera: chándal, cadenas o pendientes (en los chicas, aros dorados) o simplemente el pelo con gomina, de punta, o corto por arriba y largo abajo etc.


----------



## Malghicho

Lixko said:


> Yo en Asturias (zona de montaña) siempre he oido la palabra "jicho" como persona ladrona y el verbo "jichar" como acto de robar a hurtadillas. No se de dónde sacan esas etimologías de que deriva de "jincho"...



Cuando eramos niños, nosotros nos referiamos al coito con el término "ghichar/jichar"('estan ghichando en el coche', '¿aún no te la ghichastes?')
En Vigo "ghicho", es marca de la casa y viene de la conversión del gallego "guicho" que debido a la gheada modifica la pronunciación. El significado es el de tio o fulano. Como se aprecia por mi nick, tengo una especial querencia por el )


----------



## LMS1948

En el norte de Navarra también se usaba, antes más, en el sentido de "tipo, individuo" y en particular con los desconocidos o no muy conocidos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Existe en euskera el término gizon(a) que dio el apellido Guichon...y tal vez alguna palabra más.


----------



## Diniz Cabreira

Mi sospecha es que comparte etimologia con el _gajo_ português, que viene de _gajão_ (en español está registrado «gachó», buscadlo) y este del calí _gadjó_: hombre, varón.
(De ahí viene también el termino argentino para las mujeres, _gachí_).


----------



## Graciela J

Diniz Cabreira said:


> (De ahí viene también el termino argentino para las mujeres, _gachí_).



Nunca escuché ni leí que ese término se usara en Argentina para las mujeres.


----------



## Luis López Varona

Hola. Por aportar algo, soy de León y todos los niños de mi generación decíamos la palabra "gicho", a la hora de jugar. En mi opinión, puede venir de la palabra G.I. Joe, que es como se llamaba a los soldados de infantería norteamericamos en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## LemmyKilmister

Jicho o gicho, jincho o gincho. Jamás las vi escritas pero en Madrid se usa a cascoporro, más jicho o gicho.
1 Dicese de algo cutre, de baja calidad
2 Individuo amigo de lo ajeno que te saca las calas por las buenas o por las malas, se caracteriza por ser el típico yonki de los 80.

La RAE a su bola, vale que es argot callejero, palabra muy cheli, el habla de la calle de los 70-80, pero que se usa mucho es cierto. 

¿Derivará de gitano como persona de poco fiar (discriminatorio total) ? Quizá vayan por ahí los orígenes.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Jicho.
Que está mal hecho o presenta mal aspecto.

*Ámbito:* España
*Ejemplo:* «Está como un _jicho_. Vaya _jicho_ que acabas de hacer»
Léxico del leonés actual: G-M. Centro de Estudios e Investigación "San Isidoro,", 2007

Saludos.


----------



## LemmyKilmister

Es correcto. Mal aspecto, cutre.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

LemmyKilmister said:


> Es correcto. Mal aspecto, cutre.


Hola.

Irá por zonas, desde luego: en Canarias es desconocido, pero en la zona de Navarra y País Vasco solo era usado en la acepción referida a una persona: _Mira el jicho ese, las pintas que tiene..._

Saludos


----------



## LemmyKilmister

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Irá por zonas, desde luego: en Canarias es desconocido, pero en la zona de Navarra y País Vasco solo era usado en la acepción referida a una persona: _Mira el jicho ese, las pintas que tiene..._
> 
> Saludos


En Madrid tenemos las dos acepciones
1. cutre, mal aspecto. El bar era muy jicho
2. Pinta de yonki. Ese jicho me siguió por la calle y no me fiaba de sus intenciones


----------



## Circunflejo

Rafael Salillas, en su obra El delincuente español. El lenguaje (estudio filológico, psicológico y sociológico) con dos vocabularios jergales, publicada en 1897, apunta en la página 129 que en la cárcel de Málaga unos jóvenes delincuentes le informaron de que el estremecimiento de pies era una seña que significaba que viene el jicho y aclara que jicho significa hombre.

Juan Díaz Caneja, en su obra Vagabundos de Castilla (publicada en 1903), cita Jichó como término propio de la jerga de los vagabundos de Castilla y lo define como novio (véase la página 44).

En la página 3 del número 48 del semanario Don Jacinto publicado el 16 de mayo de 1904, en un artículo de Enrique García Álvarez titulado En la Taberna se dice:





> Vaya un gicho las cosas que te traes.



Miguel Delibes usa (al menos) 14 veces gicho en_ Diario de un emigrante_; obra publicada en 1958. A ellas habría que añadir las veces que aparece en plural, gichos.



Probo said:


> En León, donde conserva esas acepciones, se emplea también para referirse a los vaqueros de las películas "Hoy ponen una peli de gichos"



Con el significado de vaquero, pirata, guerrero, la usa José María Merino (coruñés de nacimiento, pero de familia leonesa y criado en León) en su obra_ El caldero de oro_. Por cierto, José María Merino es académico de la RAE.

En _Actualités de la recherche en linguitique hispanique. Actes du IVe colloque de linguistique hispanique, Limoges 30 et 31 mars 1990 _se citan, en la página 91, un par de ejemplos de uso de jicho con el significado de tío (fulano).

También he encontrado un ejemplo de uso fuera de España. Juan García, en su obra Cuentos de personajes recopilados en diferentes localidades de Esmeraldas, publicada en 1985 por Ed. Abya-yala, dice en la página 28:





> ¡Jicho, jicho, chapule; no te coman mis ajíes!



Hay más ejemplos de uso literario. Esta es solo una selección.


----------



## odinokij

No la había oído desde mi infancia, allá por finales de los 70, primeros de los 80 (en Madrid), eso sí, se utilizaba el término "jichu" terminado en "u". 
El significado sí era el mismo: una forma despectiva de decir "un tipo", "un chungo", en general alguien de mal aspecto. También coloquialmente para interpelarnos entre compañeros: "¡eh, jichu!" = "¡eh, colega!".


----------



## Belisa_Isabel

Coincido con ese significado de héroe, de protagonista de películas. En mi niñez en León (España) usaba el jicho ( yo lo imagino con jota) como "el bueno" de las películas, especialmente de vaqueros o "del oeste", que eran los términos que se usaban. 
También jugábamos "a los jichos",  o sea,  usando figuritas de plástico de vaqueros/indios ( alguien tenía siempre un fuerte (el de las películas de vaqueros ) con jichos" o de la segunda guerra mundial, por ejemplo, a los que también se podía aplicar lo de jichos (hoy serían los de las sagas galácticas) así que "los jichos" también eran las figuras de plástico.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo no he oído nunca esa palabreja, ni la he usado.


----------



## Pablo Ruben

Probo said:


> Hola a todos:
> Hace unos meses propuse a la RAE a través de su WEB la inclusión en el Diccionario de la palabra *Gicho* o *Jicho* (nunca la he visto escrita). Me contestaron enseguida que era una palabra o muy reciente o de uso geográfico muy restringido y que, por lo tanto, no procedía su inclusión.
> Sobre su antigüedad, puedo asegurar que ya se usaba con asiduidad a principios del siglo XX (no he podido encontrar informantes anteriores a esa época ).
> Sobre su ámbito geográfico, en cambio, sólo me consta su uso en el Noroeste de España, especialmente León, Zamora, Valladolid (Tierra de Campos) y Galicia.
> Me gustaría que foreros de otras zonas de habla hispana me digan si han oído la palabra y con qué significado y que los de las zonas citadas me expliquen con detalle qué significado les parece que tiene (yo me reservo mi definición para no condicionar las vuestras). Gracias a todos.


Hola yo si pero solo en España creo no equivocarme es del dialecto gitano y hace referencia a ellos nosotros payos y ellos gichos o nichos   y a ninguno de las 2 partes le gusta la expresión 😅


----------



## HoplitaSS

Yo soy de Euskadi y he oido esa palabra toda mi vida.
De hecho, justo estaba buscandola y he entrado aqui.
No entiendo como no me habia registrado antes. Encantado.
La he oido siempre como "jicha" mujer a secas. O mas bien, mujer de buen ver.
Ojo, que tambien la he oido, como dicen mas arriba, para denominar a los gitanos (jichos)
A mi padre y su entorno (familia vasca), le oia en numerosas ocasiones decir "jicha"
Siempre en ambientes jocoso-festivos.
Quizas yo este confundido y se referian a una mujer de moral distraida?
Puede ser y aunque no lo crea, siempre cabe la posibilidad jaja.

PD: Curiosamente, me quedo sorprendido al ver el poco conocimiento por parte de casi todo el mundo.
No es que me sea una palabra precisamente familiar, pero casi.


----------



## Marsianitoh

HoplitaSS said:


> Yo soy de Euskadi y he oido esa palabra toda mi vida.
> De hecho, justo estaba buscandola y he entrado aqui.
> No entiendo como no me habia registrado antes. Encantado.
> La he oido siempre como "jicha" mujer a secas. O mas bien, mujer de buen ver.
> Ojo, que tambien la he oido, como dicen mas arriba, para denominar a los gitanos (jichos)
> A mi padre y su entorno (familia vasca), le oia en numerosas ocasiones decir "jicha"
> Siempre en ambientes jocoso-festivos.
> Quizas yo este confundido y se referian a una mujer de moral distraida?
> Puede ser y aunque no lo crea, siempre cabe la posibilidad jaja.
> 
> PD: Curiosamente, me quedo sorprendido al ver el poco conocimiento por parte de casi todo el mundo.
> No es que me sea una palabra precisamente familiar, pero casi.


Yo soy de Gipuzkoa y euskaldun,  no he oído nunca utilizar la palabra jicho/a para referirse a una persona en castellano. En euskara sí, pero para referirnos a los gitanos " ijit(t)o/k" o "jit(t)o/k"


----------



## HoplitaSS

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo soy de Gipuzkoa y euskaldun,  no he oído nunca utilizar la palabra jicho/a para referirse a una persona en castellano. En euskara sí, pero para referirnos a los gitanos " ijit(t)o/k" o "jit(t)o/k"


Por eso me extraña tanto que apenas nadie sepa. Sere yo el raro jaja
Bai, ijitu da gitano.
Pero no, no...no tiene nada que ver el origen de una y de otra.
Yo mil veces..."segun salia, aparace una jicha y..."


----------



## HoplitaSS

Eso crees?
No esta mal pensado...
Ijitu...i ji tu
I ji ttu...ijichu
No esta mal pensado jaja 👍🏻


----------



## Circunflejo

HoplitaSS said:


> Bai, ijitu da


Reciba una cordial bienvenida a este foro.

Aunque mis conocimientos de euskera llegan para entender eso, le recuerdo que el foro se llama Solo Español y no se permite el uso de otras lenguas (salvo en casos muy concretos y puntuales en los que se puede introducir alguna palabra en otro idioma siempre que se especifique su significado como, por ejemplo, en el mensaje de @Marsianitoh que precede al suyo). También le informo de que las preguntas acerca del euskera se ubican en el foro Otras Lenguas (Other Languages) y, evidentemente, en ese foro puede usar el euskera tanto como desee (siempre que la persona que haya preguntado entienda la respuestas proporcionadas). También puede usar el euskera en el foro Todas las Lenguas (All Languages), pero en los foros específicos de una sola lengua o en los bilingües solo se puede(n) usar la(s) lengua(s) que aparezcan en el nombre del foro en cuestión.


----------



## HoplitaSS

Circunflejo said:


> Reciba una cordial bienvenida a este foro.
> 
> Aunque mis conocimientos de euskera llegan para entender eso, le recuerdo que el foro se llama Solo Español y no se permite el uso de otras lenguas (salvo en casos muy concretos y puntuales en los que se puede introducir alguna palabra en otro idioma siempre que se especifique su significado como, por ejemplo, en el mensaje de @Marsianitoh que precede al suyo). También le informo de que las preguntas acerca del euskera se ubican en el foro Otras Lenguas (Other Languages) y, evidentemente, en ese foro puede usar el euskera tanto como desee (siempre que la persona que haya preguntado entienda la respuestas proporcionadas). También puede usar el euskera en el foro Todas las Lenguas (All Languages), pero en los foros específicos de una sola lengua o en los bilingües solo se puede(n) usar la(s) lengua(s) que aparezcan en el nombre del foro en cuestión.


Cierto, ademas siempre me ha parecido de mala educacion
Ha sido un desliz, al usar el termino en euskera.
Perdon y gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## HoplitaSS

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo soy de Gipuzkoa y euskaldun,  no he oído nunca utilizar la palabra jicho/a para referirse a una persona en castellano. En euskara sí, pero para referirnos a los gitanos " ijit(t)o/k" o "jit(t)o/k"


Me parece curioso...soy de Gipuzkoa y euskaldun tambien.
Quinta aproximada?
Lo digo por lo de que nunca hayas oido ese termino.
PD: Podre estar equivocado o no, con el significado. Pero de chaval lo oia con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo he oído “jincho” con el significado de gitano con malas pintas, en lenguaje barriobajero.


----------



## HoplitaSS

Ballenero said:


> Yo he oído “jincho” con el significado de gitano con malas pintas, en lenguaje barriobajero.


Si vamos, jicho de toda la vida.
Jicho, chacho, recuerdo incluso que tano tambien.
Pero precisamente jicha, usaba mi padre con, digamos bastante asiduidad.
Era un hombre muy bien hablado jaja, pero estando de guasa, pues eso...
Y yo siempre lo habia entendido como tia buena, pero ahora que lo pienso, pues si. Probablemente se referiria a una bicha.
(No veo como, podria haberse referirdo a una mujer de etnia gitana)


----------



## T_Moon

Probo said:


> Hola a todos:
> Hace unos meses propuse a la RAE a través de su WEB la inclusión en el Diccionario de la palabra *Gicho* o *Jicho* (nunca la he visto escrita). Me contestaron enseguida que era una palabra o muy reciente o de uso geográfico muy restringido y que, por lo tanto, no procedía su inclusión.
> Sobre su antigüedad, puedo asegurar que ya se usaba con asiduidad a principios del siglo XX (no he podido encontrar informantes anteriores a esa época ).
> Sobre su ámbito geográfico, en cambio, sólo me consta su uso en el Noroeste de España, especialmente León, Zamora, Valladolid (Tierra de Campos) y Galicia.
> Me gustaría que foreros de otras zonas de habla hispana me digan si han oído la palabra y con qué significado y que los de las zonas citadas me expliquen con detalle qué significado les parece que tiene (yo me reservo mi definición para no condicionar las vuestras). Gracias a todos.


Hola!! De Madrid. Yo lo uso en el marco de persona de mala calaña, de la que no se sabe qué se puede esperar (de malo). Parece, he estado buscando, que puede tratarse de algo parecido a "jincho", persona sucia, desañilada, drogadicto, quizá.
Gracias !


----------

